# Propeller Shaft Failure



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

As the title states my propeller shaft is clunking around so I had the T-reg towed home. I talked to the dealership and they stated that I can't just replace the simple part that broke. I have to replace the whole shaft. The part that broke is the middle section of the propeller shaft with bearing and rubber. The bearing is fine but the rubber has torn allowing the shaft to flop around. 








Does anyone know a simple fix because it seems kind of pointless to chuck the whole shaft in the garbage to fix rubber... Oh yes the shaft is 900 bucks...
HELP PLEASE


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

Unfortunately they is the only way to fix it. Not a repairable item.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

There are companies that repair harmonic dampers by removing and re pouring the rubber between the crank hub and the outer pulley,damper,it may be possible for them to repair the center rubber support,Marty


_Modified by depiry at 1:54 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (Yeti35)*

I fixed albeit temporary. I took the bracket off and then removed as much of the torn rubber material as I could. Then I lubed the bearing as much as possible and wrapped the sleeve with an inch and a half of duct tape. Yeah I fixed my T-Reg with duct tape!!!!!
I am sure this will not be a fix but a patch job that will allow me to use her until the part arrives. 
I have been talking with people all day about this and it isn't a new problem. Someone told me of an Audi Quattro with this same type of part, with the same problem, replace the whole shaft for a bad bearing. They found one off a Mercedes that worked, only problem is he couldn't remember what year Audi and what model Merc. I am going to tear the old one apart and try to figure out a fix that will cost less than a C note. I imagine there will be a bunch of T-regs with this problem soon............


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32autoxer* »_ I imagine there will be a bunch of T-regs with this problem soon............

Actually, they're already have been. Many people (myself included) have had the driveshaft replaced. While most of us have had it done under warranty, there are a number of folks who have had to pay for it after warranty.
I for sure will be interested to see what you come up with. 
Good luck,
Matt


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (VegasMatt)*

It's a known problem and if you have less than 60-thousand miles on your vehicle it should be a warranty claim.


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (TREGinginCO)*

86,xxx miles on her. Part will be here Friday, then I will tear apart the old one and try to finger out a repair. Since this is an issue with older T-regs maybe I will be able to market the repair part. Time will tell....


_Modified by r32autoxer at 10:11 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

I had this problem a couple of years ago. Was it a thumping sound?
VW covered it for me...


----------



## jetjock13 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

Saw a shaft on ebay, new in box.


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

I found most parts that are shared with the Cayenne are cheaper from Porsche, or at least it is here in Canada.
I got a cross reference list from Porsche a few years ago, here are the prop shaft #s I have:
VOLKSWAGEN / PORSCHE
7L0521102B / 95542102010
7L0521102D / 95542102011
7L0521102G / 95542102012
7L0521102H / 95542102013
7L0521102C / 95542102020
7L0521102E / 95542102021
7L5521102 / 95542102022
7L5521102A / 95542102023
Many of the Porsche #s have since superceded into the same #.


_Modified by '99jettatdi at 1:53 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure ('99jettatdi)*

Thanks, will keep for furture reference, afterall this will happen again....


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

i shaved all the rubber out, and used window urethane to make a rubber bushing, only problem is i get a little vibration from it being so stiff.







but it was only 12$


----------



## gavinhoc (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (websaabn)*

I had the same issue with my '04. I have to give it to the local dealership, at 55K miles and 2 months out of warranty, they didn't even put up a fight about replacing it. I think it helps to walk in there knowing what the problem is, knowing the part number to fix it (7L0521102H), and being ready to fight to have your car repaired.
BTW, if they had not taken care of it I was going to buy the Porsche version of the part... exact same but almost $300 less ($830 compared to $560)!!!
Thanks to everyone for sharing their info... been a big help.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (gavinhoc)*

The Porsche part is cheaper than the VW part???? That's got to be a first.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (biorig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biorig* »_The Porsche part is cheaper than the VW part???? That's got to be a first.

Always been true of this vehicle.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
Always been true of this vehicle.









Interesting. 
BTW VW is covering 1/2 the cost of many of these that fall outside warranty.


----------



## Bigirondriver (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

I just did an internet search on the same exact problem that happened to me two days ago. I was driving from New York to Maryland and I heard a clunking noise. Thank God I was close to a Sears where they stated that my "rear axle mount broke", but they didn't know how to fix it and suggested I go to a dealership five miles away. So, we went to the local VW dealership where they confirmed that my prop shaft needed to be replaced and quoted me $1400 for the job ($1000 for the part, $400 for the labor). Needless to say that my fiance and I said that they were out of their minds and we proceeded to get a rental car, leave the Touareg at the Budget parking lot, and drive home (200 miles away). So, now we are figuring out what to do. However, everything that you stated is exactly correct - the technician at the dealership showed us that the shaft had "play" in it as he was pushing it up and down (while telling us it isn't supposed to do that). We are in the midst of find the prop shaft at a junkyard, driving up to New Jersey, and having some local guy fix the bearing. I do have a question - where do I find the part numbers and names of the rubber bearing that I'm assuming broke? This is my first time on this forum, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
By the way, the vehicle has 111,340 miles on it and has a history of problems.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (Bigirondriver)*

Actually, the only thing you can buy from VW is an entire driveshaft assembly. You can't buy just the carrier bearing or its surrounding material. So, to do it "by the book" you need to replace the whole driveshaft. Or, get creative with it. I wish I could get my hands on one of these bad ones so I could tear it apart and see if there is any parts interchangeability with other non-Touareg vehicles. It's just a freaking bearing for crying out loud!
Matt


----------



## Bigirondriver (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (VegasMatt)*

Thanks for the info. I just looked online and saw a "drive shaft flex joint disc", part K1020-234927, made from Febi for $250. However, I am not sure if that is the exact part I need or not. I am trying to figure out (per the diagram on the top of this forum) if the part I found is the joint in the main part of the shaft. I'm also trying to find a website that will list the nomenclature of that diagram. Any suggestions?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (Bigirondriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigirondriver* »_Thanks for the info. I just looked online and saw a "drive shaft flex joint disc", part K1020-234927, made from Febi for $250. However, I am not sure if that is the exact part I need or not. I am trying to figure out (per the diagram on the top of this forum) if the part I found is the joint in the main part of the shaft. I'm also trying to find a website that will list the nomenclature of that diagram. Any suggestions?

The flexible disc (part 7 in the above illustration) is not what fails. What fails is a bearing that is in the middle of the shaft and is held in place by part 15 in the illustration. There is no part number for this bearing. You would need to remove the drive shaft and see if you could find a shop that could repair it.


----------



## barrijm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (spockcat)*

Its all about ball bearings these days.


----------



## rafaleb (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

There are a couple of drive shaft shops that can do it for cheaper. One of them is http://www.coloradodriveshaft.com. What they do is take a original touareg failed drive shaft, cut it at the CV joint, press a new support bearing, weld a new EMPI CV joint, seal it, balance it and there you have it. They charge 550 for it and if you return your old one you get 100 bucks back.
I had one from them and installed it myself, it's not that hard. Unfortunately mine had a problem with the EMPI joint so i had to return it but these guys are improving it already.
So to make a long story short i bought a new factory one with a discount from a friend who works for a dealership and put it in last night. FYI: if you buy a new stock propeller shaft you also get a new flexi-joint, new bolts an support bracket. Now it is all smooth again


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

i have the same problem with my 05 treg. the carrier bearing broke up on mine after 80k. my solution is to go to a ford dealer who can provide you with the carrier bearing for a ford transit at a fraction of the cost and i mean a fraction. about €100!!! It does mean that you have to take apart your original drive shaft which can be done no matter what vw tell you. I am not a mechanic but i have been able to do it! Shame on vw


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*

Please provide us the part number from the ford bearing. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (V10 FUN)*

the carrier bearing was bought by my mechanic so not sure of the part number. before you go buying one i am only re fitting my one in the morning so will only know for sure if it works 100% will let you know in the pm tomorow. my guess is it comes from either the rwd transit or the 4x4 version both on sale in ireland. the mounting bracket is a little different but there is no mods required to re fit. it lines up with the mounting bolts that hold on the plate that holds the bearing up to the floor.


----------



## mjd622 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*

Is this what it is, or is it a different part. If it is what mm one is it?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRANSIT-...%3A50


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (mjd622)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjd622* »_Is this what it is, or is it a different part. If it is what mm one is it?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRANSIT-...%3A50

I guess if you have a Ford Transit it would be the right bearing.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aidanq* »_i have the same problem with my 05 treg. the carrier bearing broke up on mine after 80k. my solution is to go to a ford dealer who can provide you with the carrier bearing for a ford transit at a fraction of the cost and i mean a fraction. about €100!!! It does mean that you have to take apart your original drive shaft which can be done no matter what vw tell you. I am not a mechanic but i have been able to do it! Shame on vw









Please, read the post just above your first post in this thread. It describes what needs to be done to "fix" your failed propeller shaft. Can you DIY it? Yeah, sure, if you buy $5K worth of equipment.
Yeah, and I forgot to mention that the patched shaft might still vibrate and lead to a catastrophic failure of your entire drive train when you drive at 100 MPH or tow a trailer.
So, good luck with a DIY repair.

_Modified by ****us at 7:17 AM 6-1-2009_


_Modified by ****us at 7:17 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (r32autoxer)*

And to keep the thread on topic, the rubber seal on my propeller shaft failed a few days ago. It has been doing the "clockwork" sounds for about 3 weeks. The very quiet ticking sound was at exactly 15 MHP only, no other symptoms. I hoped it is something else, but well... Fortunately, this happened while not far from home. My best half was driving with two small kids to the zoo, and suddenly the vibration started. Not as scary as when your windshield is hit with a large stone, but the sound and the vibration suggest that the car is not drivable. I drove up to her, we moved the kids to my car, and I was left with the injured beast. Limped back to a closest VW dealer, which was only 1 mile away. They had only 1 tech in the shop, so all they could do is to arrange to tow the car to my dealer (10 miles away). 
The car has 79.6K miles on the ODO.


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (****us)*

reinstalled the prop shaft on my jeep this am and it works without any vibrations if any kind. the bearing is the exact same as the vw one except for different mounting points. no drilling was needed as the mounts line up with two other holes on part no 15 in the diagram. the shaft has a 31 mm center. My thought was that people were looking for a solution to this problem well this is mine. it seemed to be a better solution than patching it up with other types of rubber. perhaps i was wrong! I don't consider the prop shaft to be "patched" in any way. Genuine parts were used in the refit, just not vw ones.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aidanq* »_reinstalled the prop shaft on my jeep this am and it works without any vibrations if any kind. the bearing is the exact same as the vw one except for different mounting points. no drilling was needed as the mounts line up with two other holes on part no 15 in the diagram. the shaft has a 31 mm center. My thought was that people were looking for a solution to this problem well this is mine. it seemed to be a better solution than patching it up with other types of rubber. perhaps i was wrong! I don't consider the prop shaft to be "patched" in any way. Genuine parts were used in the refit, just not vw ones.

Photos of the repair? And fo you have a Jeep or a Touareg?


----------



## mjd622 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (spockcat)*

In Ireland all 4*4s, are known as jeeps, slang word.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Photos of the repair? And fo you have a Jeep or a Touareg?

...and let us know how long it lasted...


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (spockcat)*

never thought to take any to be honest. not so easy to see it now but i will see what i can do. Sorry its a touareg. In Ireland all 4x4s are collectivly known as jeeps. Its like hover and vacume cleaner. I think it is also worth saying that my treg is a 2.5 tdi in manual so there is a chance that shaft diameters could be different for the autos and bigger engines. Not sure on that one.


_Modified by aidanq at 7:17 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aidanq* »_reinstalled the prop shaft on my jeep this am and it works without any vibrations if any kind. the bearing is the exact same as the vw one except for different mounting points. no drilling was needed as the mounts line up with two other holes on part no 15 in the diagram. the shaft has a 31 mm center. My thought was that people were looking for a solution to this problem well this is mine. it seemed to be a better solution than patching it up with other types of rubber. perhaps i was wrong! I don't consider the prop shaft to be "patched" in any way. Genuine parts were used in the refit, just not vw ones.

i do not understand. isn't the bearing supposed to sit tight on the shaft? isn't it supposed to be embedded into the molded rubber seal?
are you saying it is possible to remove the bearing and slide a new one onto the shaft? again, doesn't the bearing needs to be compressed after being seated?


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (****us)*

the transit bearing comes with the rubber mould and cage the old one can be taken off with a flat punch or short bar. it was not that difficult to take off. the new one can be put back the same way just taking care only to hit the inner part of the bearing. it could also be pressed on. it does not take much force. it has to be said i do now have a problem with the angle that the shaft sits as the new bearing and rubber surround seem to carry the shaft a little lower than i would like. its not a big problem it just involves modifying the mounts so that the shaft is more level.By the sounds of it i am the first to try this so i have the fun if solving the problems with it. I still do think it is a far better sollution than puting a whole new shaft. will do my best to post a record of measurements of shims etc for the mod if anyone is interested.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*

And the Internet sees another great post, very helpful, thanks!


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (andyA6)*

Meaning?


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (aidanq)*

Some pictures of the process would be great. Did you happen to take any pictures while you changed the bearing?


----------



## aidanq (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Propeller Shaft Failure (peterbhere)*

No but as i have the joy of taking it out again i will take a few of it including the mods that will be made. Hope to get to it tomorrow evening if i have time.


----------



## jamsac (Mar 19, 2009)

My recollection of the shaft from last week when was under there trying to cram some grease into said bearing is that there is a welded on yolk between the bearing and freedom. I have replaced a couple steady bearings on trucks and usually there is a slip, spline joint that easily comes apart allowing the bearing to be pressed off. So, as stated in a previous post, without a bunch of expensive tools, lathe, tig welder, experience, most backyard mechs are gonna be sh*t outta luck on this one. Now if it is just the rubber bushing that supports the bearing, then maybe you could find one that is split, or can be split and stuff into the bracket after wrapping it around the bearing.
James


_Modified by jamsac at 8:22 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (jamsac)*

I have a 2001 2.8L passat 4Motion that i was told needed a new Prop shaft seal... any help me with this? Trying to figure out where its at, a DIY would be great if anyone knows of one...


----------



## Cubs2k (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Jeffus13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeffus13* »_I have a 2001 2.8L passat 4Motion that i was told needed a new Prop shaft seal... any help me with this? Trying to figure out where its at, a DIY would be great if anyone knows of one... 

I'd start in the passat forum....
It is probably at either end of the shaft that runs front to back and connects the drivetrain
If you don't know where too look already....I doubt a DIY is going to be of help. Assuming that you will use the DIY to DIY.


----------



## silviu01 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just replace the shaft, but still hearing a clinking noise when I pick-up speed or when I press the brakes.If the speed is over 35 mph there is no noise. The sound is like something is loose. Please help


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*In the Prop Shaft Club*

Biorig has now joined the Prop Shaft club @ 55k miles. I was driving in stop and go traffic and all of a sudden, thump, thump, thump. At first it felt like a blown right rear tire, but we could also feel the vibration and thumping from under the armrest. It (mostly) went away above 50mph and below 10mph, and the thumping was worse under acceleration.

I am headed to the dealer this morning to ask that they repair it under warranty.


----------



## Trey1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just curious. Is this a potential problem with new Touaregs ('11 or '12), or has VW done something to avert the problem?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

VegasMatt said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *r32autoxer* »_ I imagine there will be a bunch of T-regs with this problem soon............
> 
> Actually, they're already have been. Many people (myself included) have had the driveshaft replaced. While most of us have had it done under warranty, there are a number of folks who have had to pay for it after warranty.
> I for sure will be interested to see what you come up with.
> ...


 Have had two of four touareg customers replace theirs. One of which was an active repair because it was on its way out and the other was failed.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

silviu01 said:


> I just replace the shaft, but still hearing a clinking noise when I pick-up speed or when I press the brakes.If the speed is over 35 mph there is no noise. The sound is like something is loose. Please help


 If it is coming from the rear you may want to have someone take a look at the rear parking brake assemblies. Is it air suspension?


----------

